# What are the best knee pads



## Donutz

I have these 










They're one of the few Pro-Tec products that I don't think is shit. The shin guards stop just before the top of the boot, so the boot actually prevents them from slipping. There's padding under the hard shell, and the shell is removable.


----------



## mojo maestro

661's Kyle Strait kneepads


----------



## grafta

sloridr said:


> Looking for a set of knee pads. Anyone out there got a brand that REALLY works. Been riding 12 years without them...didn't think I needed them anymore. Boy, did I get the message when I caught a toe edge on the ice last month.


Didn't you just post about linking turns? And now you say you've been riding for 12 years?


----------



## aubzobot

grafta said:


> Didn't you just post about linking turns? And now you say you've been riding for 12 years?


Nope that was someone else. His two posts are about going from moguls to ice and knee-pads.


----------



## lo0p

I have some triple 8 soft knee pads.
They're pretty comfy and don't slip, which is all I ask.

You may need something harder depending on what you do but they work well for me.


----------



## earl_je

661 knee/shin guards.. your shin bone on a metal rail hurts like a fucker.


----------



## grafta

sloridr said:


> Working on "oh sh%%" turns going to toe side by lowering my left hand as if lowering a bucket (I ride goofy) into the turn. It was really working for me and I was linking a lot of turns.





aubzobot said:


> Nope that was someone else. His two posts are about going from moguls to ice and knee-pads.


It was him/her. Just trying to figure out if giving beginner advice to someone who's been riding for 12 years was appropriate or not... the statement sounded like, _woohoo I learned to link turns_ (after 12 years of riding?).

Now I read it again and am even more confused. Just stood up and actioned out "turns going to toe side by lowering my left hand as if lowering a bucket"


----------



## Sudden_Death

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/44343-g-form-rpt-knee-pads.html


----------



## Funks

This is a NECRO thread post but man 

7 Protection Flex Knee Guards are darned PIMP, finally have a set of KNEE pads that are comfortable as heck and don't keep inching it's way down to my shin (even with proper sizing)..

I've tried both the "Demon Snow Knee Guard Soft Cap X D30 V2", always inched it's way down, and the stitching is already getting unraveled at spots,along with the Triple 8 Undercover Snow Knee Pads - which also has the habit of inching down..


----------



## dave785

Unfortunately, I think knee pads are another item like helmets or boots where you really have to see which ones fit you the best.

I've tried quite a few knee pads for mountain biking and snowboarding. The only ones that I can put on at the beginning of the day and trust to still be there, unmoved and unnoticed, at the end of the day is the POC knee pads. The consensus among most people I know is that POC makes the best stuff, but it's expensive. 

Those POC knee pads are great though. They're extremely comfortable and they also double as a knee brace. They don't cut off circulation either. And no slippage... ever.. even when I fall or kneel in them.

I also like the leatt enduro knee pads if I need harder shin protection. They're more noticeable than POC while riding, but they don't slip.

I have fat knees though. If you have skinnier knees or bony knees other brands might work better.


----------



## Funks

In another note, my son uses the SixSixOne (661) Rage Knee Guards - something is definitely off with their sizing chart so go +1 (he likes it because the color - black and orange, not blue and pink - lol). 

The 7 Protection Flex Knee Guards fit correctly per the sizing chart, but the Rage Knee guards are way tight (both L - same range per the sizing charts), additionally, the 7 Protection Flex Knee Guards are much better built than the Rage Knee Guards.


----------

